# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  I'm new here, 22 years of age, wondering if I'm going bald

## triariicat

Hi, I was wondering if I'm starting to go bald, I'm 22 years old, I've always had a full head of hair

----------


## yassineakermi

u deserve it. be what u are.

----------


## Artista

*Hello and welcome to this great forum Triariicat!*

It is *possible* that you either have minor hairloss right now, OR , you may only have a strong MATURING of your hairline. Consider this. 
I had a very MATURING hairline in my late teens and into my 20s.
I did not have serious hairloss until I was in my 40s.(I am 57 years old now)

Being that you are *ONLY 22 years old*, you do not yet have the 
proper FORESIGHT available to you.
*Do not become worried of stressed-out over your hair or anything else in your life.*
If you do become stressed/worried/depressed, *it WILL seriously affect your hairline with more hairloss than you normally might.* 
*At the mid to late 20s, You will have the proper foresight and the ability to predict the consequences of your own actions.* At the mid to late 20s, the last part of the brain that grows is the *Neocortex .*
Keep this in mind.(that happens to ALL humans)
*Do not ALLOW yourself to become worried about anything in life because you will have serious issues to your hairline and eventually to you health as well.  * 
I would suggest that you start using the over-the-counter vitamin of the *B complex, Biotin.*
It has a long history of improving ones hair and other parts of ones body. Men and women alike.
Also, consider starting on *Minoxidil.*...it is also an over-the-counter med.
Cheers young man!!

----------


## jkenyon

Minoxidil is one nasty chemical. Use something that is naturally-based and that will help with growth/regrowth! Have you heard of Monat?

----------


## myfish

U can try this....

http://www.salcium.com/search/label/Scalp%20Cleanse

It works for me, hope work for u.

----------


## 2bald

Definitely looks like you are going bald. I remember being there 4-5 years ago. I used minoxidil at first. it regrew a fair amount of hair although i didnt really notice until i stopped using it and looked at the progress pics i had. I was just frustrated and annoyed with the whole situation and stopped all treatment. I then of course lost a huge amount of hair in only months leaving me looking even worse then before I started. I then started to take finasteride about a year later and although i havent regained any hair, it definitely stopped the loss right in its tracks. I'm now using minoxidil and finastertide together hoping that i can have similar results as i did before. The lesson here for you is, start taking finasteride as soon as possible. Do some research, talk to your doctor and get a prescription for Proscar and cut it into quarters. If you do that early enough you can save and maintain your hair for years. An early start is key, dont make the same mistake as I did and avoid the #1 best method to treat hair loss only to start using it later when its too late. I should have just taken it to begin with and I most likely could have avoided this whole situation. The previous posters are cluttering your head with nonsense. MINOXIDIL, FINASTERIDE and KETOCONOZOLE Shampoo just to clean your scalp and deal with the dandruff from minoxidil are the only things that are proven and MAY help you. EVERYTHING ELSE IS GARBAGE. Im a real person, my name is Baz and ive called the show several times. Here are my pictures to prove what im saying. 

Before treatments


I shaved my head and started using minoxidil


4 months on mioxidil, you can see my temple hairs and crown filliing in a little 



6 months on minoxidil


And finally 1 year after stopping minoxidil, heres what i look like now after a full year of finasteride only. 


So clearly the minoxidil was doing its job and maybe i was just not being patient and had unrealistic expectations. I am now starting to use it again but only the foam. Its much cleaner and easier to use twice a day, literally takes seconds. Brushing my teeth takes longer. I hope i can see the same results as I did before. I wish you the best of luck and consider yourself lucky. Nobody gave me such a clear answer like this with pics and all. I had to figure it out on my own, the HARD way. Cheers

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Hi, I was wondering if I'm starting to go bald, I'm 22 years old, I've always had a full head of hair 
> 
> Attachment 48294Attachment 48295Attachment 48296


 Just shave it.

----------


## Simar

You are balding

----------


## annielewis

It seem not very serious  :Smile:

----------

